# UFC star Ronda Rousey signs with WWE



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2018)

this is a big fucking deal!

Ronda Rousey Crashes Royal Rumble, Signs Full Time WWE Contract


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 29, 2018)

It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.


Think about it. She’s the greatest mma women fighter ever. She’s the Tom Brady of mma. Babe Ruth. Michael Jordan or Wayne Gretzky. She’s in their category. So what a great fit for her.


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.


I just found out the other divas make between $200-$550k yr. Ronda makes 1.5 mill yr


----------



## sparky (May 9, 2018)

~S~


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

Guess she needs the fight fixed to actually win


----------



## JoeMoma (May 9, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.
> ...


She has the name recognition and probably draws an audience that the others would otherwise not reach.  Good for her.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Guess she needs the fight fixed to actually win


Why risk it when you can make millions on fixed fights.....


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

Once Rousey lost her swagger, she was done


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Once Rousey lost her swagger, she was done



In some ways it's amazing she was undefeated as long as she was.  When everyone knows you are going to try for an armbar, and yet you continue to defeat fighters using it, you must be damned good at it.    Her first 8 professional MMA fights, which includes 4 in Strikeforce and 2 in the UFC, were all wins by armbar.


----------



## Unkotare (May 10, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ... She’s the Tom Brady of mma. Babe Ruth. Michael Jordan or Wayne Gretzky. She’s in their category. ....




That's absurd hyperbole, to say the least.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 10, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.





rightwinger said:


> Once Rousey lost her swagger, she was done





Gee, I wonder what her "signature move" will be.
She's distended a lot of joints.


----------



## Montrovant (May 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... She’s the Tom Brady of mma. Babe Ruth. Michael Jordan or Wayne Gretzky. She’s in their category. ....
> ...



I took it to mean the Tom Brady of women's MMA.  Still not really a strong comparison, but better than if you're looking at men's MMA, too.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... She’s the Tom Brady of mma. Babe Ruth. Michael Jordan or Wayne Gretzky. She’s in their category. ....
> ...


Who’s better in hockey than Wayne Gretzky?

Jordan, Brady, babe Ruth. 

I can’t name one other female mma fighter. Ronda is the goat of female mma.

You have no argument against her. And you can’t name anyone else in the running, which means she’s the only person to even qualify for the ballot


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 11, 2018)

Why is this in sports?


----------



## JoeMoma (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Rhonda had a great run, but the secret to beating her is out.


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




MMA itself hasn’t been around long enough, let alone anyone in it, to suggest such comparisons. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## miketx (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Perhaps you just don't realize that people are entitled to think what they think. On another note, if Ronda doesn't like the sex she has with her man, does she beat the holy hell out of him?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Very true but I’m still right as of right now she’s the greatest


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


They said that about babe ruth

There has to be a first and Ronda is it.

Gracie is the goat of men’s division


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

miketx said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I think he can take her


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




No, they didn’t.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sure they did.  The sport was too young they said.  Sure he was great but the sport was invented in the 1800's and he was born in the 1800's.  So you couldn't really call him the GOAT back then they said.  Later they said it because it remained true for decades.  

Maybe that will happen to Ronda.  Will anyone have the run she had?  I hope so.  I love watching great champions go on long undefeated streaks.  I hate watching fighters with 2 or more losses on their records.  Time to retire.

So far Ronda is the GOAT of MMA womens.  Deal with it.  You can't even tell me who the current champ is.


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Link to primary source.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No.  First of all, there was no internet back then silly.  And besides, have you ever once answered one of my questions?  If you did I might provide that link.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


First time Babe Ruth was called the GOAT was in 1954 when Sports Illustrated was started.  His last game was 1935.  19 years later.  When was Ronda's last fight?  Ronda's last fight was 2016.  In 17 years they will be writing that she's the goat.


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Full of shit again, as expected.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I bet you think this is hot


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Rousey ended up with a 12-2 record.  Joanna Jedrzejczyk is currently 14-2.  Why not call her the greatest female MMA fighter?  How about Amanda Nunes, who is 15-4, currently a champion, and beat Rousey?  Cris Cyborg is 20-1 with 1 no contest, UFC champion, and considered almost undefeatable at this point.  Why not her?

Rousey was the greatest female UFC fighter when she was champion.  Not necessarily greatest female MMA fighter, just greatest female UFC fighter.  Even that is almost certainly no longer true, as the UFC has expanded its slate of female fighters.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I hope someone surpasses her.  I know she wasn't as great as we all thought.  But so far, she's made the biggest splash.  She was undefeated until the wheels fell off the bus.  That's what made her great.  Maybe I even give someone a pass for losing once.  But once you've had 2 losses it's hard to say you are the greatest of all time although I'm sure there could be exceptions.  It matters when you lost.  And did you fight 40 times and only lose twice?    14 and 2 is not impressive.  

I like Cris Cyborg.  She could be the next one.  I actually didn't know there was a girl out there with this kind of record.  I haven't been following MMA closely.  I'm waiting for an up and comer to be really exciting to watch, then we will start ordering pay per views again.  I'm not paying money to watch one of the Diaz brothers fight again.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why is 14-2 not impressive, but Rousey's 12-2 is?  And just like Rousey, Jedrzejczyk was undefeated before losing 2 in a row (both to Rose Namajunas). 

Cyborg only lost her first fight, although she did have the no contest and was banned for a year for PEDs.

Rousey made such a splash in large part because it was the beginning of women's fighters in the UFC.  Of course her success prior to the UFC is a big part of what made her, and women's fighters, appealing to the UFC, but there was not that much competition when Rousey started her UFC career.


----------



## koshergrl (May 11, 2018)

miketx said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I certainly hope so!


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



They haven't marketed Jedrzejczyk properly then.  

Are you suggesting Jed or Nama are the GOAT?

Yes, Ronda made the biggest splash.  No one has out shined her yet.  The day you think there is someone else who is worthy of GOAT conversation let me know.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Jedrzejczyk

Jędrzejczyk next faced undefeated strawweight top contender Cláudia Gadelha on December 13, 2014, at UFC on Fox 13.[22] She won the fight via split decision. The judges' decision was met with much controversy as the majority of the MMA media scored the bout in favor of Gadelha.

So she could easily have 3 losses on her record

She defended her title 5 times.  HOw many times did Ronda defend her title?  6

Ronda Rousey took her time -- all of 34 seconds -- before she knocked out Bethe Correia to defend her women's bantamweight title for a sixth time. It was the longest of Rousey's last three title defenses.

In her previous fight, Rousey was one second shy of setting the UFC record for the fastest finish in a title fight. After submitting Zingano via -- what else? -- an armbar in 14 seconds, Rousey broke the record by one second. The fight ended so quickly, neither fighter registered a thrown punch or kick.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If we're talking about the UFC, Namajunas could be.  There's really not a lot of women's fighters to compare.  Rousey, in the end, does not look like the greatest ever after such a fast and total fall from the top.  She didn't just lose her title, she seemingly lost her will to fight.

Rousey was 6-2 in the UFC, and had extremely limited competition early on.  Amanda Nunes is 8-1 in the UFC, including having knocked out Rousey.  Joanna Jedrzejczyk is 8-2 in the UFC, and while she did lose her last 2 fights, similarly to Rousey, she has not left the sport.  Cyborg is 5-0 in the UFC to go with her 20-1-0-1 overall record.

What are you basing Rousey's ranking as the GOAT on, exactly?  How can you consider comparing her to Brady, or Gretzky, or Jordan, or any athlete who not only was great, but didn't give the impression of being scared away from their sport after losing?

Making a big splash does not make one the greatest.  I would definitely put Cyborg over Rousey, probably Nunes, and depending on how it goes from here, Jedrzejczyk.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Maybe


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Cyborg sounds like she has passed her but they haven’t hyped her like they hyped roused.

Ronda reminds me of tiger woods more than she does Jordan.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Guess she needs the fight fixed to actually win


Oh who cares. She had a great run in the ufc. Now tonight she’s headlining wwe final match. At first she sucked but she’s getting more comfortable wrestling and talking.  And she’s got some lethal moves. I know it’s fake but the good ones entertain us regardless. Lots of fun.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 10, 2018)

Rousey is the baddest broad on the planet.  She is a heavy favorite to beat the Goddess, Alexa Bliss, at Summer Slam.

The tale of the tape shows Rousey is a lot bigger than Bliss, but Ms. Bliss was also outsized by Nia Jax and beat the woman who is thrice her size.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 10, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Rousey is the baddest broad on the planet.  She is a heavy favorite to beat the Goddess, Alexa Bliss, at Summer Slam.
> 
> The tale of the tape shows Rousey is a lot bigger than Bliss, but Ms. Bliss was also outsized by Nia Jax and beat the woman who is thrice her size.



Whatever's in the script is how it will be.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Guess she needs the fight fixed to actually win


Go see her in her movie out this Friday called Mile 22. And do please leave your hateraid at home


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess she needs the fight fixed to actually win
> ...



That does not seem like a theater-worthy movie.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Very few movies are.

Point is Ronda is the goat of ufc women champions. She’s the richest most famous and most successful. Whoever hated on her has to deal with it. I’m happy for her


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



These aren't all UFC champs, but here's a list that puts Rousey 4th all time in women's MMA fighters, with explanations from 3 different people, including a former UFC women's fighter.

Cris Cyborg, Ronda Rousey and the 10 Best Fighters in Women's MMA History

Rousey is almost certainly the most famous women's UFC fighter ever.  She may be the richest.  Her UFC success, however, is very arguably not the best.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Who’s had a better run?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 13, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We've already discussed this.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I know but I’m rubbing it in to the haters. She’s the best, most famous, got the most out of it, most popular.

I don’t want to hear about cyborg. No one gives a shit and no ones watching anymore. I don’t even know who the champ is now.

Ronda is the tiger woods of mma. Put her on a pay per view watch viewership skyrocket. She might one day like Brock Lesner.

So go see her movie and dream about cyborg one day getting a role on dancing with the stars


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 13, 2018)

What happened to that nice blonde girl who knocked that mouthy bitch out ?
Oh here. Lovely


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> this is a big fucking deal!
> 
> Ronda Rousey Crashes Royal Rumble, Signs Full Time WWE Contract


She just became champ. You should see the wwe universe losing their minds. 

Brock lesner losthis title. Now he can go lose in the ufc next. He’s not that good and he’s losing muscle mass


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> What happened to that nice blonde girl who knocked that mouthy bitch out ?
> Oh here. Lovely


Where is the girl who beat her now? Ronda makes over a million a year in the wwe and she as in a movie this weekend with Mark walberg


----------



## westwall (Aug 19, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.
> ...






Ummm, no she's not.  She was good for a while, but once they figured out that she couldn't take a hit, she was done.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Cyborg's record is stained with a PED violation.  Also, she looks like a tranny.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> Ummm, no she's not.  She was good for a while, but once they figured out that she couldn't take a hit, she was done.




She beat Bliss pretty convincingly.   Although I wonder how well she will do against Asuka or bigger gals like Jax.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a big fucking deal!
> ...




The President should invite Ms. Rousey for WH visit.


The Philadelphia gridironers nor the NBA champions didn't want to go, but I bet Rousey and the new men's champion, Reigns would  be pleased to visit.  The President is a WWE Hall of Famer you know


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, no she's not.  She was good for a while, but once they figured out that she couldn't take a hit, she was done.
> ...







Gina Carano would have cleaned her clock, and Gina isn't that big either.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 20, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> this is a big fucking deal!
> 
> Ronda Rousey Crashes Royal Rumble, Signs Full Time WWE Contract



It's nearly a big a deal as me going outside today. It's fucking hot in case you wanted to know. A big deal too.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


That's true of everyone.  Look at Tyson.  Is Buster Douglas better than Tyson?  Holyfield?  Lennex Louis?  All those other schlubs?  Nope.  Tyson had a great run and no one has come close to him since he retired.  Same for Ronda.  No one. 

You must not be an athlete like a wrestler or fighter or boxer.  Once you're done you are done.  Glass jaw, whatever.  Point is, lets see someone have the same run Ronda had and milk it for all it's worth like she did.

If I hear the name Cyborg one more time I'm going to throw up.


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







I didn't mention cyborg, you did.  I talked about Carano who was a much better all around fighter than rhonda.  Rousey got into the sport at the exact perfect time.  And she's getting out before she gets really hurt.  Good for her.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 20, 2018)

Her Miss Piggy is dying to get out. And will, the minute she stops training.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Ronda beat Nia Jax.  She's big


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Her Miss Piggy is dying to get out. And will, the minute she stops training.


I agree.  She's not cute.  Not compared to the WWE divas.  Would I bang her?  Of course!  But Ms. Piggy is coming I agree.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Buster Douglas didn't do much other than beat Tyson, as far as I know.  Holyfield, on the other hand, could easily be considered better than Tyson.  I'm not a boxing fan, so I won't give a personal opinion on it, as I don't really have one, other than to point out that Tyson's fall was pretty dramatic and showed extremely poor sportsmanship and an inability to accept losing, if that is something one considers when looking at who is the best.

Plenty of fighters have lost championships and regained them again.  Fighters don't lose a fight and simply suck from that point forward most of the time.  What happened with Rousey was a complete reversal of where she had been before losing to Holm.  She went from the most feared female mma fighter to a woman with no confidence and with a blueprint for other fighters to beat her.  Whether she was exposed for being not as good as she had appeared, or whether she lost her will when she was knocked out by Holm, it isn't the sign of a great champion to react so poorly to adversity IMO.

If you are going to set a bar, don't get upset when someone who meets or exceeds that bar is brought up.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


yes, she might come in close second to Ronda.  She's hot and getting acting roles too.  

Gina Joy *Carano* (born April 16, 1982) is an American actress, television personality, fitness model, and former mixed martial artist. ... Outside the ring, *Carano* performed as Crush in the revamped 2008 television series American Gladiators. *Carano* has pursued a career in acting since she retired from competition.

She was only 8 and 1.

Ronda 12 and 2

So did Carano exit after she lost once?  Pussy.  LOL


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...









Ummmm, that is WWE....not real..


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

Did you even bother to look at who she lost to?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I just saw rousey on a slimjim commercial. Let me know what Carano is doing.

Omg spellcheck won’t let me spell carano. Lol


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Three feature length movies this year....

*Daughter of the Wolf* (post-production) 
Claire Hamilton
 2018*Madness in the Method* (post-production) 
Carrie
 2018*Scorched Earth* 
Attica Gage
 2016*Kickboxer: Vengeance* 
Marcia
 2016*Deadpool* 
Angel Dust
 2015/II*Extraction* 
Victoria
 2015/III*Heist* 
Kris
 2014/I*In the Blood* 
Ava
 2014*Almost Human* (TV Series) 
Danica
- Unbound (2014) ... Danica
 2013*Fast & Furious 6* 
Riley
 2011*Haywire* 
Mallory Kane
 2009*Blood and Bone* 
Veretta
 2008*Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3* (Video Game) 
Natasha Volkova
 2006*Fight Girls* (TV Series) 


Gina Carano - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The women are more successful than the men.


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







Well, it helps when they're cute!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 21, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I doubt either Carano or Rousey have made the money Conor MacGregor has, with his $30 million guaranteed from the Mayweather fight.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2018)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Ronda came out to fight Alexa Bliss and she had makeup on that made her look horrible.  And standing next to Alexa, she looked ugly.  But she's not ugly.  She can glam or doll it up.  But I think Ronda will get big one day.  Maybe she won't because she'll always be in the spotlight, but many women built like her will chub up after they stop being athletic.  Anyways, I like her.  She's not my favorite WWE superstar, she's not perfect, she's not that great on the mic yet, her acting needs work, she needs to be a better ring performer, all that.  But she's a good addition to the WWE roster.  She's also a little white trashy.  Anyways, I can't wait for her to turn and become a bad guy.

Last night WWE was amazing.  Roman Reigns fights Vinn Balor for the championship, Braun Strowman comes out to cash in his money in the bank contract and the Shied comes to Roman's rescue and they beat the shit out of the monster.  He's going to be sooo mad.  But until now, no one could touch Braun Strowman.  Now the Shield just changed the entire dynamic.  I'll tell you the night after a pay per view is the best night.  Lots happens.  

Anyone not watching WWE is missing out.  It's funny and fun.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


McGregor banked an estimated $85 million for the fight, more than five times his previous top paycheck.

Conor McGregor


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yes, of course. You don’t know shit about ANY sport.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Thank you. Loser


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> It’s a great move for RR.  She is no longer undefeatable in MMA.  But she still has her best talent of trash talking and being offended over stupid stuff.  She will be able to make more millions with less risk of more brain damage.


She’s doing great in the wwe. She fits right in. I’m happy for her


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 1, 2019)

So Nunes knocked out Cyborg.  Is she the best ever?  She's beaten Tate, Rousey, Shevchenko twice, and now Cris Cyborg, who seemed unbeatable (she'd won 20 in a row, 17 by knockout).  On top of that, Nunes is champ in 2 weight classes, and moved up a weight class to fight Cyborg.  That's some impressive stuff.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 1, 2019)

"Best Ever" is a matter of opinion.  Since women's MMA is a very young sport, she may very well be the best up to now or best right now.  That being said, if I remember right, Nunes has 4 loses to her record.  No one is invincible, just ask Cyborg.

One thing that is difficult to do with combat sports is to compare people of different eras.  I would love to see Mohamed Ali in his prime fight Mike Tyson in his prime.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> this is a big fucking deal!
> 
> Ronda Rousey Crashes Royal Rumble, Signs Full Time WWE Contract


She’s now playing a villain. I can’t tell if she’s acting or not. She called it fake ass shit. She’s apparently upset because the booed her. I have to believe she’s acting. If she wasn’t they wouldn’t let her back out there. I think she got upset that they booed her and the McMahon’s are rolling with it. Making it up as they go.

Anyways, not why I’m here. There are so many beautiful wwe women. I’m going to list my favorites.

I love Charlotte Flair but I don’t want to bang her. Too tall. Looks too much like her dad.

Becky Lynch

Asuka

Mandy Rose

Sasha Banks

Carmella

Alexa bliss

Paige

The hot blonde on the riot squad


----------

